
The Future of USDS: Trump, Civic Tech and the Lesson of GDS - rmason
https://medium.com/@daeaves/the-future-of-usds-trump-civic-tech-and-the-lesson-of-gds-ccdc904976fa#.12d28q15c
======
rmason
I personally think the US Digital Service needs to reposition themselves as an
apolitical organization. Patriots and techies who work on making America
better.

~~~
hga
Is it _that_ partisan? As I commented to the original Medium post, making
themselves anti-fragile to the inevitable party change of controls between
administrations should be one of their highest priorities, but if they're
nakedly partisan, they should just admit to themselves the whole idea was a
failure† and _de facto_ disband through resignations before the axe falls.

†And much more than a small failure if they're explicitly against the half of
the nation that voted for Trump, Hillary's baskets of those needing
reeducation or liquidation (the latter the "irredeemable" "deplorables" who
"are not America"). If they, including most especially their members, were
even the tiniest bit partisan after she made such an explicit declaration
against half the country, their organizations deserve to be eradicated root
and branch.

And to take your thesis further, replaced by ones that have very very explicit
white line apolitical rules and even laws, see for example the military, which
is expected to accept the lawful orders of whomever is the Commander-in-Chief,
whatever their political differences might be.

